# Discus in the corner? Questions for keepers of discus



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I am going to rescape my corner tank. I really want to do discus this time but have never kept them. Im pretty sure i can keep around 4-5 of them in this tank and they will be happy. But i need someone else who has kept them to say im ok.

My plans for specs are going to be:

substrate :3" aquariumplants.com with black moon sand in front center pane for open area.

filter: fluval 304 (the tank is so tall i need to come up with a way to make the flow better)

light: 2x40watt (6700k) 1x15watt(sunrise & set) 1x13watt(my moon light) this is all going in a custom hood soon.

heat 2x 200watt at 76f to 78f this a good temp range for discus right and besides the moss should grow plants pretty well?

Co2 injection in reactor

PPS-Pro

Hardscape: Still looking for a nice stump or some big rocks. I have a ton of driftwood laying around so i might just make a stump.

Plants: Echinodorus angustifolius
Echinodorus tenellus micro
and???????? Need Ideas.
and also im thinking a large order from aquabotanic for moss.

Bait: well discus, and ottos, not sure what else they can be kept with? need ideas.

now for the tank. it was easier to make a drawing of the tank with the measurements on it. its 46gallons (at least i am pretty sure it is) This is the part i worry most about, is that the tank will be long enough? I am sure its deep enough and tall to.
Click to read the sizes in the picture


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Discus in 46g corner? I think thats too small for discus. With the filter issue to boot. I would keep something else in the tank.


----------



## erock (May 19, 2008)

I tend to agree with the other previous poster, 46g is a bit small. It can be done though, and you can have happy fish. Discus like to school, and I recommend schooling them in groups of at least 5-6. The best rule of thumb is 10-15 gallons per fish so the minumum tank for a school is 55. I also feel they would do better in a longer tank than what your tank provides.

For your setup if you really want discus, try to find a mated pair. They'll be happy in a tank that size with each other, and you can fill in the tank with otos and perhaps a nice school of tetras. The only other thing I could recommend would be to get 3 discus of the same sex, but you may be asking for aggression problems with that mix.

I find a lot of plants can handle the higher temps of a discus tank, so pick out plants that suit your local water hardness and then make sure they can survive temps in the 80's and you'll be fine. I keep a wide variety of plants in my tank with no problems.

Hope this helps. Good luck on your tank setup.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

erock said:


> I tend to agree with the other previous poster, 46g is a bit small. It can be done though, and you can have happy fish. Discus like to school, and I recommend schooling them in groups of at least 5-6. The best rule of thumb is 10-15 gallons per fish so the minumum tank for a school is 55. I also feel they would do better in a longer tank than what your tank provides.
> 
> For your setup if you really want discus, try to find a mated pair. They'll be happy in a tank that size with each other, and you can fill in the tank with otos and perhaps a nice school of tetras. The only other thing I could recommend would be to get 3 discus of the same sex, but you may be asking for aggression problems with that mix.
> 
> ...


i like the idea of a mated pair. If they can be happy in my tank i would love to do it! If that wont work i guess i will have to wait on them and come up with a better idea for my corner tank.

I was thinking that having a large hardscape piece in the middle but open on all around sides, front, back. The discus would have plenty of room to swim and would make up for the length. would this be more suitable for a mated pair?

This tank is so tall i wanted a tall fish, and i have always wanted discus! 
I don't want to have sickly or aggressive discus, I wouldn't be happy with that at all.


----------



## erock (May 19, 2008)

I think you'd be happy with a mated pair as well. My first attempt at keeping discus was a mated pair in a 60 gallon tank, and they had plenty of room. I think a 46g is just fine for a pair. Your aquascaping should work, but if you really want your discus to feel safe, try to set up a part of your tank with tall plants that they can hide in when they feel scared. The reason they have the vertical stripes on there bodies is to help them hide in reed plants in the wild, and I think it is important to give them a "shelter zone" in the aquarium as well.

Good luck on finding a pair, and try to buy fish that are tank bred as they are much more hardy and usually much cheaper.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I also think 46g planted is good for a mated pair if your not concerned with breeding. Mine tend to stick together on one side of the tank and do not swim around like a bunch of discus do.

You need to have alot of courage or experience to start with mated pair. 

I was told there are not any plants where discus live. The stripes are for blending in with mangrove roots.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Just Came Home To Water On The Floor From 46.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/54509-fluval-204-problems.html#post408975

I think im going to skip discus this go round and find another fish. Will wait until i can get a bigger tank!


----------

